# Love Poems



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

This got circulated around my office ( nice to see we are all hard at work huh)

Women's Love Poem
Before I lay me down to sleep,
I pray for a man, who's not a creep,
One who's handsome, smart and strong
One who loves to listen long,
One who thinks before he speaks,
One who'll call, not wait for weeks.
I pray he's gainfully employed,
When I spend his cash, won't be annoyed.
Pulls out my chair and opens my door,
Massages my back and begs to do more.
Oh! Send me a man who'll make love to my mind,
Knows what to answer to 'how big is my behind?'
I pray that this man will love me to no end,
And always be my very best friend.

Men's Love Poem
I pray for a deaf-mute nymphomaniac with
huge boobs who owns a bar on a golf course,
and loves to send me fishing and hunting. This
doesn't rhyme and I don't give a crap


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

That was cute...Iam going to copy it and put it up in the lounge at work. The girl's will get a kick out of it!!!


----------

